# Can you get Skype on a SHARP Aquos SmartTV?



## Amateur OCer

I am picking out a new HDTV. I am looking at a SHARP Aquos LED SmartTV, and I would like to know if it is possible to get Skype on it. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sharp+-+AQUOS+-+60%22+Class+-+LED+-+1080p+-+120Hz+-+Smart+-+HDTV/4841624.p?id=1218541222902&skuId=4841624&cmp=RMX&ky=1uYuJ6VhbT3hheWN2zh8YGObMq18EQBj2


----------



## windfire

I downloaded the User Manual of this Sharp HDTV LC-60LE640U and scanned through it. It neither comes with the Skype software built-in nor with a webcam/mic. So, in this sense, it does not support Skype out of the box.

However, I suppose you can hook this HDTV to your PC as a display. Then, together with a webcam/mic, it can become usable for Skype purpose.

If you wish to stick strictly with a Sharp HDTV with Skype support, perhaps *LC-60LE745U* is an option. It has the Skype software built-in but you still need to buy a compatible webcam/mic. Then, you do not need to use a PC at all.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sharp+-+AQUOS+-+60%22+Class+-+LED+-+1080p+-+120Hz+-+Smart+-+3D+-+HDTV/4846559.p?id=1218548287668&skuId=4846559


----------



## Amateur OCer

Thank you for your help. I will consider the LC-60LE745U.


----------

